# [HARDWARE-WIFI] Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (casi cerrado)

## sefirotsama

========================================================================================

TEMA ACTUALIZADO, PROBLEMA "ACTUAL" VEASE ESTE POST EN ESTE MISMO HILO:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4004269.html#4004269

a continuaciï¿½n el resto de mensajes originales

========================================================================================

Dispongo de este hardware (segï¿½n windows):

Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

No consigo configurarlo ni a la de 3 con gentoo.

Con una arquitectura x86_64 la mitad de paquetes que se me piden estï¿½n emmascarados. Mientras no consiga tener una conexiï¿½n wifi desde gentoo no podrï¿½ "trabajar" realmente con el sistema pues realmente todavia me falta mucho para configurarlo.

De momento he estado leyendo esta web.

http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/

Si alguien tiene esta arquitectura y trabaja desde x86_64 y ha conseguido configurarla y que rule me podria explicar un poco como lo ha hecho?

Por el momento poco a poco irï¿½ dando mï¿½s detalles de que paquetes me marca como inestables y he de desenmascarar (y por lo tanto la compilaciï¿½n falla) etc.

Me pasa ademï¿½s incluso desde el livecd que al haver iwconfig no me detecta ninguna targeta wireless.

EN la web de intel me ofrecen estos paquetes que me habria de compilar a mano aunque en teoria habiendo el propio portage es una lastima...

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2259&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21

Desde la web del portage puedo descargar el ebuild:

http://gentoo-portage.com/net-wireless/ipw3945

Pero no sï¿½ bien bien que hacer pues no dispongo de una conexiï¿½n a traves de un RJ45 para hacerlo rular.

Uff me desespero, espero que me entendais pues creo que no me explico muy bien.

----------

## Drevak

A ver, yo tambien tengo ipw3945 y no he tenido problemas para configurar wifi, aunque no uso 64 bits asi que no se hasta que punto influye eso.

Como no lo has mencionado en tu post, te dejo este enlace que seguramente te sea de ayuda:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

p.d: El livecd de gentoo no detecta el ipw3945, asi que lo mejor es que lo hagas desde el de ubuntu u otra distribución si no tienes rj45.

----------

## sefirotsama

A ver de memoria pues estoy en window$ y no tengo ahora mismo los reports de los errores.

Sigo las instrucciones del wiki paso a paso:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

Descargo este para el kernel 2.6.19 que es el que uso:

ipw3945  1.2.0 	 2.6.19/2.6.20 	ieee80211 	>=1.2.16

Veo que esta disponible en portage.

Hago los siguientes pasos:

Recompilo el kernel (una y otra vez) con estas opciones, necesarias según la wiki:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Networking --->
> 
>    [ ] Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack
> ...

 

Reinicio. Con este nuevo kernel una vez en uso:

 *1º - Limpio la kk de todo lo que ya habia hecho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> root# /bin/sh /usr/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211/files/remove-old /usr/src/linux
> 
> 

 

Ok, hasta aquí bien. Paso 2.

 *2º - Emerger paquetes necesarios wrote:*   

> root# emerge ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

 

Error todos ellos estan emmascarados para x86_64. Los desenmascaro y los meto en el archivo correspondiente. Por cierto no me los acepta metiendole ~AMD64 o similares hasta que no le doy a ~86 no se los traga.

 *Quote:*   

> net-wireless/ipw3945d ~x86
> 
> net-wireless/ipw3945 ~x86
> 
> net-wireless/ieee80211 x86
> ...

 

Por cierto el ieee80211 que más adelante debo instalar para que rule no lo traga tampoco así que lo meto ahí igualmnte.

Repito el paso 2:

 *2º - Emerger paquetes necesarios wrote:*   

> root# emerge ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

 

Me da error el paquete ipw3945. Lo excluyo e instalo primero los otros dos que me piden opciones del kernel concretas (sin ellas no puedo emerger).

 *2º - Emerger paquetes necesarios wrote:*   

> root# emerge ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

 

Reintento el jodi*o paquete ipw3945 ya que sin el todo es inutil.

 *2º - Emerger paquetes necesarios wrote:*   

> root# emerge ipw3945

 

Me devuelve un error de compilación con letras de colorines rojos emmarcado muy chulo (no recuerdo los detalles).

Supongo que es normal por mezclar ramales inestables.

No podiendo instalarlo, paso de el e intento seguir:

 *3º  Paso wrote:*   

> root# emerge net-wireless/ieee80211

 

Me dice que debo marcar unas opciones del kernel que no encuyentro en ningún lado. Me vuelvo loco buscandolas y no las encuentro. De seguida tenga cuales són claramente las posteo.

Por último:

 *4º  Paso wrote:*   

> 4º  root# emerge wireless-tools

 

Se emerge bien...

Ahora hago:

 *Quote:*   

> root# rc-update add ipw3945d default

 

Con esto en teoria cada inicio deberia ser iniciado el wifi ¿no?

(llega un punto que me vuelvo loco).

Reinicio y cuando llega al paso del ipw3945d se queja de que me faltan algunas carpetas en /libs no recuerdo que mas (falta todavia el ipw3945)

solamente me detecta estas dos interfaces eth0 (el cable) y lo.

con iwconfig ninguna es una targeta inalambrica.

Me vuelvo loco, ya no sé que hacer y para donde debo tirar. He de parchear el kernel tal vez?

S.O.S. POR FAVOR AYUDA!

----------

## sefirotsama

Respuestas de los emerges:

EMERGE IPW3945

 *EMERGE IPW3945 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *   ipw3945-1.2.0 requires support for Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (CONFIG_IEEE80211).
> 
>  *   CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP:        is not set when it should be.
> ...

 

Como pone "A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0/temp/build.log"

Ahí va:

 *build.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
>  [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:
> ...

 

Cuando selecciono esas casillas el kernel nuevo me peta con kernel panic (algún controlador SATA que me he dejado tal vez).

El caso es que no salgo de aquí

EDITO:

Posteo de paso el ultimo kernel.conf que hice aunque no recordé marcar algunos drivers SATA y no me arranca   :Embarassed:  Pero que viene a ser esto:

 *.conf wrote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> ...

 

----------

## Drevak

Bueno, estas haciendo varias cosas que no deberias, en parte porque han actualizado el manual hace poco y ahora es bastante confuso. A ver si puedo responderte sin dejarme nada.

Con el kernel 2.16.19 y el ipw-1.20 debes usar el 80211 stack del kernel, no emergerlo (que mal suena esto) por tu cuenta, por tanto  deberias dejar el kernel con todo esto activado (fijate que hay una nota al respecto en el wiki):

```
Networking --->

<*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack 

    [ ]     Enable full debugging output

    <*>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

    <*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

    <*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

    < >     Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack
```

haciendo esto tampoco debes ejecutar la linea siguiente, asi que tendras que volver a emerger el kernel para deshacerlo:

```
root# /bin/sh /usr/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211/files/remove-old /usr/src/linux (esto no debes hacerlo!)
```

Lo que sigue, todo bien, emerges los drivers (sin meter el ieee80211) y en prinicipio deberia funcionarte si todo te ha salido bien.. ( y no me estoy dejando nada por el camino).

Por ultimo, la ultima version de driver se encarga de iniciarlo udev al inicio asi que no necesitas hacerle un rc-update al driver, solo asegurate de tener la ultima version de udev y module-init-tools.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Pues es como dice Drevak.

Tengo un acer con esa tarjeta y tube que poner los Ieee del kernel como modulos para que cargarsen bien.

Tengo x86_64 (C2D) y no te he tenido muchos problemas. Estoy en la rama ~amd64 y no he tenido que desenmascarar ningún paquete.

----------

## sefirotsama

Perdón por no responder en los ultimos dias.

Recompilé varias veces el kernel con las opciones (olvidé que controlador SATA tenia pero ahora ya está ^_^U) y me dice lo de siempre.

Al emerger ipw395:

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.0 to /
> 
>  * ipw3945-1.2.0.tgz RMD160 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]
> ...

 

La respuesta es de error y el kernel ya esta bien compilado ni le falta ni le sobra nada (a lo que respecta la red) y empiezo a no saber que hacer. Estos drivers no estaran disponibles en binarios no?

----------

## sefirotsama

Help!!!

Sigo en las mimsas!!!

Alguien me puede ayudar?? No quiero depender de windows cada vez que quiera conectarme a internet!!!

HELP HELP HELP

El error esta en emerger el ipw3945.

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

A nadie más le pasa?

----------

## pacho2

Tienes algunos bugs parecidos (no todos los de la lista, algunos) aquí, en teoría están todos resueltos y no hay ninguno que pase con el ipw3945, pero no parece ser así, quizás tendrías que enviar algún bug apuntando la versión del kernel y esas cosas (simplemente dejando la salida de emerge --info en el reporte)

A mi no me pasa, pero es que tengo un kernel 2.6.20, quizás puedas probar el 2.6.19-r7 o el 2.6.20-r3, también puedes (aunque no sé si es demasiado ortodoxo :-S), deshabilitar momentáneamente el uso de sandbox para que haga "oídos sordos":

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge ipw3945

```

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Si hago lo que me dijiste e ignoro errores acaba la instalación aparentemente correctamente. Tras ello configuro todo de nuevo.

Mi wifi puede escanear en busca de redes pero me he vuelto tonto intentando conectar a alguna y no hay manera. Me he fijado en el kwifimanager que solamente me marca como corrrecto cuando el mode es "ad-hoc" no "Managed" ni "auto".

En fin no es de estrañar que falle... despues de todo por algo fallaria antes...

Voy a mirar en bugzilla y a postear.

Gracias Pacho2

Si lo soluciono pondre el resultado por si alguien más puede solucionar algo similar a lo mio.

----------

## sefirotsama

Por favor alguien puede ayudarme con esto??? Estoy a un paso de conseguirlo creo...

He conseguido instalar el dichoso driver ipw3945 con FEATURES="-sandbox" (de hecho lo he puesto en el package.use antes de emergerlo y no se me ha quejado).

En resumidas cuentas, cuando le doy al kwifimagaer (tras iniciar el sistema, por lo tanto modulos, etc) me detecta toda las redes que hay alrededor pero no puedo/no sé conectar a ninguna de ellas (y eso que són todas abiertas).

Puedo imaginar que es un error de configuración. Los posteo, pero por favor que alguien me ayude :'(    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Aquí van los archivos de configuración. No sé que es lo que hago mal o donde me equivoco.

eth0 es la entrada para un cable RJ45 y eth2 corresponde a la targeta wifi según iwconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/ipw3945d: config file for /etc/init.d/ipw3945d
> 
> # Arguments to be passed to ipw3945d. See 'ipw3945d --help' for more
> ...

 

Puede que tenga algún error por aquí y no sé verlo:

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> hotplug_eth0="yes"
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/wireless no existe (aunque sí el wireless.example) ya que en el /etc/conf.d/net esta incluida la configuración. No sé si eso es correcto.

 */etc/conf.d/dhcpcd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DHCPD_CHROOT="/chroot/dhcp"
> 
> DHCPD_CONF="/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf"
> ...

 

Remarco que en este ultimo fichero si no ponia la sintaxis así me decia que habian errores en la configuración. No sé si es correcto.

 */etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lo=( dhcp );
> 
> eth0=( dhcp );
> ...

 

Con toda esta información, por favor ayudénme!!!

----------

## pacho2

Para redes abiertas yo tengo lo siguiente:

/etc/conf.d/ipw3945d

```

# /etc/conf.d/ipw3945d: config file for /etc/init.d/ipw3945d

# Arguments to be passed to ipw3945d. See 'ipw3945d --help' for more

# information.

ARGS="--timeout=-1 --quiet"
```

Es decir, lo mismo

/etc/conf.d/net (la mía es eth1):

```

config_eth1=( "dhcpcd" )

modules_eth1=( "iwconfig" "!wpa_supplicant" )

essid_eth1="|tu essid|"

config_"el essid"=( "dhcpcd" )

dhcpcd_"el essid"="-HRN -t 10"

iwconfig_eth1="frag 2345"

```

Tienes que adaptarlo a tu essid, no he probado a poner any :-/

Yo tampoco uso el /etc/conf.d/wireless

/etc/conf.d/dhcpcd

No lo tengo, yo tengo /etc/conf.d/dhcpd con todas las líneas comentadas

/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf:

Tampoco lo tengo

Uso: net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.16

Saludos y suerte[/code]

----------

## sefirotsama

AquÃ­ debo poner el ESSID? config_"el essid"=( "dhcpcd" )

Es decir, en el caso de la BIBLIOTECA seria config_"BIBLIOTECA"=( "dhcpcd" )

No me rula ninguna.... me voy desesperando poco apoco... lo pero es que ver que redes hay las veo. No puedo conectar. Por ejemplo con esta red abierta, directamente en consola tipeo:

iwconfig eth2 essid "FORTISSIMO"

(FORTISSIMO es una red abierta).

```

localhost sefirot # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth2      unassociated  ESSID:"FORTISSIMO"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.422 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:753   Missed beacon:0

```

Para asegurarme tambiÃ©n hice iwconfig eth0 down y no hubo manera de conectar

Gracias por tu ayuda, espero poder conectarme a internet sin cables desde Linux Gentoo algÃºn dia... con un ubuntu viejo que tenia sÃ­ pude en su momento... pero yo quiero gentoo!!!

 :Sad: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Acabo de tener un orgasmo (sÃ­, en medio la biblioteca).

Ya estaba hasta las narices de que el wifi no me fuese... hoy he hecho esto:

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig eth0 down && modprobe ipw3945 parameter=value associate=1

 

Y me ha conectado directamente al ESSID por defecto que tenia. SeguirÃ© probando y escribiendome a mi mismo en este post por si algÃºn dia alguien le ayuda.

----------

## v1ll4

Yo para conectar a la red de mi universidad tengo lo siguiente en /etc/conf.d/wireless :

```

essid_eth1="EHU"

key_EHU="s:PASSWORD"

preferred_aps=( "EHU" )

mode_eth1="managed"

```

La red se llama EHU y tiene cifrado WEP. Creo que al no especificar como obtener la ip, automaticamente, asume dhcp, creo recordar ese mensaje de aviso durante el inicio.

----------

## pacho2

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> parameter=value associate=1

 

entonces era esa opción?

----------

